# really high post o temp



## liz-hippymom (Jul 17, 2003)

i am 6 days past o, and we were not trying (withdrawl), but today i woke with a super high temp- i dont feel sick at all...whats up????


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

drink any alcohol last night?


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Doesn't really mean anything. I have always had some random temps here and there. But withdrawal isn't really birth control so if you're REALLY not tryinG then I'd try something else. JMO.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D_McG* 
Doesn't really mean anything. I have always had some random temps here and there. But withdrawal isn't really birth control so if you're REALLY not tryinG then I'd try something else. JMO.

on planned parenthood's website they say it has a failure rate of 4%..


----------



## liz-hippymom (Jul 17, 2003)

i didnt drink anything last night, or even in the last few weeks! lol
my hubby uses withdrawl-his choice- during fertile times- i use NFP.
i want more kids, anytime- he wants no more at least for a long while...
he is very good at what he does-
are you guys thinking it could mean i am preggo?
would temps rise that high that soon?


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

no - I really don't think it means anything. And even if you are pregnant it wouldn't show on your chart this soon.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

don't think it means you're pg. one temp doesn't mean anything


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

Withdrawal isn't the safest...just ask my friend who has 4 kids....LOL
She's the poster child for not using this as a form of birth control.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
on planned parenthood's website they say it has a failure rate of 4%..

It has a failure rate of 4% IF practiced correctly. Average use has a failure rate of about 10 to 20%. It's not reliable birth control.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liz-hippymom* 
i am 6 days past o, and we were not trying (withdrawl), but today i woke with a super high temp- i dont feel sick at all...whats up????

I looked at your chart and it appears that you're not 6 days post O but 6 days into your cycle. The chart is saying that August 3rd was CD1. Is that correct? If that is correct a high temp at this time doesn't mean anything, really. A high temp at 6 days post O -especially if your chart looked triphasic- would be more meaningful, but wouldn't guarantee that you're pregnant.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I looked at your chart and it appears that you're not 6 days post O but 6 days into your cycle. The chart is saying that August 3rd was CD1. Is that correct? If that is correct a high temp at this time doesn't mean anything, really. A high temp at 6 days post O -especially if your chart looked triphasic- would be more meaningful, but wouldn't guarantee that you're pregnant.

She was 6dpo at the time of the OP. It's an older thread.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D_McG* 
She was 6dpo at the time of the OP. It's an older thread.

Oh duh! She said she got her period. Sorry, I am dumb today.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
It has a failure rate of 4% IF practiced correctly. Average use has a failure rate of about 10 to 20%. It's not reliable birth control.

yeah, and condoms have a failure rate of 15%, and a diaphragm 16%, so I guess they're not effective either.. Any birth control is only effective if you actually use it right.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I actually read that diaphragm's failure rate was more like 20%

In general, barrier methods are not the most effective form of birth control. If I really really really didn't want to get pregnant, I'd probably chose another method.

ETA: I googled to be sure and yes typical diaphragm use has a failure rate of 18 to 20%
http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pre...diaphragm.html

Of course any birth control won't work as well if you don't use it correctly, but there are some forms that people are more likely to use incorrectly. That's all I meant.


----------

